# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  شجاعة عمرو

## احمر مكة

*اليك هذه  القصه القصيره عن اروع امثلة  الشجاعة والثبات علي الموقف  انبيلة والانسانيه ويعتبر صاحب القصة من افضل خمسة من شجعان العرب  الا وهو الصحابي الجليل / عمرو بن معدي كرب - رضي الله عنه وأرضاه - ..
وبينما
هو جالس ذات يوم في مجلس عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه- قال له عمر : يا
عمرو حدثني من أشجع من لقيت .. ( قبل الإسلام بالطبع ) ..
قال : والله يا أمير المؤمنين لأحدثنك عن / أ - أشجع من لقيت ..
ب- وأجبن من لقيت . جـ- وأحيل من لقيت .. (أحيل يعني صاحب حيلة وذكاء) ..
قال حدثني ,, فقال عمرو بن معدي كرب -رضي الله عنه - :
أما أجبن من لقيت ..
فرجل رأيته نازل من فرسه ويقضي حاجته فقلت له : أستعد فإني قاتلك !!
قال : من الرجل ؟؟ : فقال أنا عمرو بن معدي كرب .. قال عمرو : فسقط مكانه ومات من الخوف فهذا أجبن من لقيت ..
أما أحيل وأذكى من لقيت ..
فرجل رأيت فرسه عند بئر وسيفه على فرسه وهو نازل بالبئر ليشرب من الماء فانتظرت خروجه , فلما رأيت رأسه قد خرج من البئر قلت له : استعد فإني قاتلك ..!! 
فقال : من الرجل ؟؟ فقال : أنا عمرو بن معدي كرب ..
فقال الرجل : أنت عمرو بن معدي كرب ؟؟!!
قال : نعم ..
قال : والله ظلمتني وما أنصفتني ولن أخرج من البئر ..!!
قال عمرو : وبماذا ظلمتك ؟؟
فقال الرجل : أنت على فرس ومتقلد سيفك .. وأنا في البئر لا فرس ولا سيف ؟؟
فقال عمرو : وماذا تريد ؟
قال : أعطني عهدا ألا تقتلني حتى أركب الفرس مثلك وآخذ سيفي ..!!
قال عمرو بن معدي كرب : لك العهد ألا أقتلك حتى تركب الفرس وتأخذ سيفك مثلي هيا أعطيتك العهد فاخرج ..
قال عمرو : فخرج الرجل وأخذ يقود الفرس ولم يركبه ولم يأخذ سيفه !!
فقال عمرو : اركب فرسك وخذ سيفك !!
فقال الرجل : والله
لن أركب الفرس .. ولن آخذ سيفي .. , وقد أعطيتني العهد ألا تقاتلني حتى
أركب الفرس وآخذ السيف .. فلن أركب الفرس ولن آخذ السيف ..
فضحك عمرو بن معدي كرب -وكانوا يحفظون العهود - وقال لعمر بن الخطاب فهذا أحيل من لقيت فضحك عمرقال أما أشجع من لقيت : 


قال عمرو بن معدي كرب لعمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنهم وأرضاهم - : أما أشجع من لقيت ..
فقد لقيت رجلاً يسير على قدميه ويقود الفرس , وأنا على فرسي ومعي سيفي فقلت له :
استعد فإني قاتلك ..!!
قال : من الرجل ؟
قلت : أنا عمرو بن معدي كرب .
قال : الحقير الذليل ..!!
قال : ويحك أنا عمرو بن معدي كرب ..!!
قال : نعم الحقير الذليل .. والله لا يفارق سوادي سوادك ..
يقول عمرو : وأخذ سيفه وأتاني ولم يركب الفرس (من شجاعته يرى أنه لا حاجة لركوب الفرس )
قال عمرو : ووالله مارضيت أن يقاتلني هو على قدميه وأنا على فرس فأخذت سيفي ونزلت إليه .
قال عمرو : فتقاتلنا ساعة .. ثم أسقط سيفي من يدي .. وأسقطني أرضاً .. ورفع سيفه ليقتلني .. وقد رأيت الموت .. وظننت أني ميت لا محالة .. ولكنه انزل السيف وقال : اذهب فلا أريد قتلك ..
يقول عمرو فقلت في نفسي والله الموت أحب لي مما قاله .
فقلت له : ويحك اقتلني .. والله لا أرضى الإهانة .. والله لقد عجزت عني العرب ..وقد ظفرت بي وقتلي فرصة لك ..
قال : لا لا أريد قتلك ..!!
فقال عمرو : لنتقاتل مرة أخرى ؟
فقال الرجل : خذ سيفك إذن ..
قال عمرو : فتقاتلنا ساعة .. ثم أسقط سيفي من يدي .. وأسقطني أرضاً .. ورفع سيفه ليقتلني .. وقد رأيت الموت .. وظننت أني ميت لا محالة .. ولكنه انزل السيف وقال : اذهب فلا أريد قتلك 
يقول عمرو فقلت في نفسي والله الموت أحب لي مما قاله .
فقلت له : ويحك اقتلني .. والله لا أرضى الإهانة .. والله لقد عجزت عني العرب ..وقد ظفرت بي وقتلي فرصة لك ..
قال : لا لا أريد قتلك ..!!
فقال عمرو : لنتقاتل مرة أخرى 
فكانت الثالثة كما سبق ..
قال عمرو : ثم ركب فرسه وذهب .. فلحقت به فقلت له :
ريد أن اذهب معك ؟
فقال : تعال معي .
قال : فسرنا تلك الليلة حتى وصلنا قبيل الفجر إلى قرية بها قصر أبيض كبير .. 
فقال لي يا عمرو هناك حاجتي ..في ذلكم القصر الأبيض .. تذهب وتأتي بها ؟ أم أذهب أنا وآتي بها ؟
فقلت له : بل اذهب أنت .. أنت أعلم بحاجتك ..
قال عمرو : فذهب الرجل ومكث ساعة ثم أتى ومعه جارية .
فقال : هيا انطلقنا يا عمرو ..فانطلقنا .. فسرنا أنا وهو ومعه الجارية حتى لاح الضوء قبيل شروق الشمس ..
قال عمرو : فالتفت خلفي فرأيت غباراً من بعيد ...
فقلت لصاحبي : هناك غبار بعيد يبدو أن القوم لحقوا بنا ..!!
قال الرجل ولم يلتفت : انظر إليهم هل هم كثرة أم قلة ؟ فإن كانوا كثرة فهم جبناء ولن نقف لهم فسيعودون أدراجهم .. وإن كانوا قلة فهم شجعان وسنقف لهم من الآن ونحن في قوتنا ونشاطنا ..
قال عمرو فقلت له : هم أربعة ..!!
قال الرجل : إذن هم شجعان فلنقف لهم من الآن ..
قال عمرو فانتظرناهم حتى وصلوا فإذا هو الأب ومعه ثلاثة من أبنائه ..
فقال الأب : ويحك أرجع الجارية ؟ فقال : لا ما أخذتها كي أرجعها ؟
يقول عمرو : فأرسل الأب ابنه الأكبر ليقاتله فتقاتل الإبن الأكبر مع صاحبي ثم قُتل الإبن الأكبر ..ومات 
فأرسل الأب ابنه الأوسط فقتله صاحبي ..
ثم أرسل ابنه الأصغر فقتله صاحبي ..
ثم أراد الأب وهو كبير في السن أن يذهب ثم عاد وأخذ سيفه وأتى لصاحبي .
فقال صاحبي له : اذهب فلا أريد قتلك ..
فقال الأب : وإلى أين أذهب ؟؟ والله لا خير في الحياة وابنائي قتلوا أمامي ..وجارية مخطوفة ..
فقال صاحبي : إذن خذ سيفك 
فتقاتلا ثم سقط الأب مباشرة على ركبتيه وفي يده السيف 
ورفع صاحبي سيفه ليقتله ولكنه تأخر في قتله وكأنه غفل عنه فقد ظن أن الأب استسلم وخارت قواه .. 
ولكني فوجئت أنا وصاحبي فالأب لم يستسلم وبينما صاحبي في غفلته رفع الأب السيف وغرزه في صدر صاحبي ..
ولكن صاحبي نزل بالسيف على رأس الأب فقتله ..
ثم مات صاحبي بعده من غرزت السيف في قلبه ..
قال عمرو : فلم يتبق إلا أنا والجارية ... قال عمرو : فإذا أنا فرح جشع ..خمسة خيول وخمسة سيوف ومعها جارية (لأن حياتهم قبل الإسلام على النهب حتى أعزهم الله بالإسلام) فأخذت أجمع الخيول والسيوف فأقبلت الجارية إلي ومعها سيف ووالله لقد رأيت الموت في عينيها .. 
وقالت الجارية -وقد رأيت الموت في عينيها - : إلى أين ؟؟ (لأنها أحق بالسيوف والخيول )
قال عمرو : والله لما رأيت الموت في عينيها ركبت فرسي وهربت من الخوف فهذه الجارية يا أمير المؤمنين هي
أشجع من لقيت



*

----------


## مناوي

*مشكووووور يا احمر مكة ..!
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*وفي رواية اخري 
ثم أقبلت إلى الناقة فقالت الجارية: يا عمرو: إلى أين ولست بصاحبتك ولست لي بصاحب ولست كمن رأيت 

فقلت : اسكتي

قالت : إن كنت لي صاحباً فأعطني سيفاً أو رمحاً فإن غلبتني فأنا لك وإن غلبتك قتلتك

فقلت: ما أنا بمعط ذلك ، وقد عرفت أهلك وجراءة قومك وشجاعتهم فرمت نفسها عن البعير ثم أقبلت تقول




أبعد شيخي ثم بعد أخوتـي 

يطيب عيشي بعدهم ولذتي 

وأصحبن من لم يكن ذا همةٍ 

هلا تكون قبـل ذا منيتـي 





ثم أهوت إلى الرمح وكادت تنزعه من يدي ، فلما رأيت ذلك منها خفت إن ظفرت بي قتلتني ، فقتلتها 

فهذا يا أمير المؤمنين أشجع من رأيت
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*هذه  شجاعة  العرب   سابقا    مش   عرب  اليوم   البخافو   من  أسرائيل   رغم   قلتها
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*
*

----------


## كسباوى

*قصة رائعة تشكر كتير يارائع
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم يااحمر مكه على الروائع

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*تسلم يا رائع
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*وهذه اجمل ما قرأت من قصص العرب ........مشكوووووور
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

مشكووووور يا احمر مكة ..!



سلام العزيز مناوي تسلم علي المرور وارجو ان تكون ساتفدت من القصه
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

هذه شجاعة العرب سابقا مش عرب اليوم البخافو من أسرائيل رغم قلتها



نحن يا ابا احمد غثاء كثاء السيل
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الاخوة الاعزاء والغالين  ياسر 66 وجافورس  وكسباوي ومريخابي كسلاوي واحمد محمد عوض لكم الف شكر ونرجو ان تكون القصه حركت دواخلنا ونقف بالدعاء مع اخواننا اصحاب الثورات العربيه
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*قصة أكثر من رأئعة
تسلم العزيز أحمر مكة ,,,
*

----------


## محمد star

*احمر بتيخ ازيييييييييييييييك
قصه جميله لك الشكر 
على هذه القصه الرائعه
بس دايرين شجاعه زى دى فى المدرجات
لازم نرهب الخصم باصواتنا يعنى تشجيع مخيف
وزئير الاسد بحناجرنا انشاء الله نخوف اى فريق 
يلعب معانه
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*جميلة 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					

قصة أكثر من رأئعة
تسلم العزيز أحمر مكة ,,,



وانت اكثر الرائعين روعةً يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد star
					

احمر بتيخ ازيييييييييييييييك
قصه جميله لك الشكر 
على هذه القصه الرائعه
بس دايرين شجاعه زى دى فى المدرجات
لازم نرهب الخصم باصواتنا يعنى تشجيع مخيف
وزئير الاسد بحناجرنا انشاء الله نخوف اى فريق 
يلعب معانه



محمد نجووووووووووووووووووووم 
انت الاجمل 
انت ما بتقصر يا اسد المدرجات ولو في 10  منك تخوفوا بلد بحاله  واحواله وانتم بقيتو جمهورية كبيره لازم الجوراح تكون اكبر من كدا
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عز الدين
					

جميلة 



 كل الجمال وهوبوه ليك يا عزالدين
                        	*

----------

